# Brunch - Close Up



## 407370 (Oct 4, 2014)

Trying out a new lens during brunch:
Butter Knife







Buttered Baguette  







Broccoli  

 




Chive on a buttered leek






Fork 






Honey Drizzle Cake 






Snail on Toast 



All comments welcome


----------



## Designer (Oct 4, 2014)

Did your food get cold?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 4, 2014)

The Broccoli one is kinda cool...the chive one is kinda gross. 

What's the lens?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2014)

sm4him said:


> The Broccoli one is kinda cool...the chive one is kinda gross.
> 
> What's the lens?



My guess is the canon MPE 65 Macro or whatever that one is called.

Jake


----------



## 407370 (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought the snail one was the grossest (that appears to be a real word, go figure)

The lens is part of a kit I bought for my NOTE 3 phone Lifetrons Switzerland Official Website . The wide angle and fish eye are ok but the macro is superb.


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 4, 2014)

407370 said:


> I thought the snail one was the grossest (that appears to be a real word, go figure)
> 
> The lens is part of a kit I bought for my NOTE 3 phone Lifetrons Switzerland Official Website . The wide angle and fish eye are ok but the macro is superb.



I would like to know what specific kit? This seems like it would be a great substitute for when a regular camera isn't possible.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 4, 2014)

The link goes straight to the kit.

I am fascinated by your post. What is a regular camera?


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 4, 2014)

407370 said:


> The link goes straight to the kit.
> 
> I am fascinated by your post. What is a regular camera?



I suppose I was thinking a standard DSLR as opposed to a phone. I've been considering something like this for my phone Sony DSC-QX10 Lens-Style Digital Camera (Black) B&H Photo Video


----------



## 407370 (Oct 4, 2014)

In the particular context of these pics I could not have used a DSLR as it would have been way too intrusive. 

The reason I asked is because I have never understood the difference using a particular camera makes to someone looking at a picture.


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 5, 2014)

407370 said:


> In the particular context of these pics I could not have used a DSLR as it would have been way too intrusive.
> 
> The reason I asked is because I have never understood the difference using a particular camera makes to someone looking at a picture.



Exactly my point. This would be a good substitute for a full size camera, when a "regular" camera isn't practical.

The difference would matter to the one taking the picture and not so much the one viewing the image.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 5, 2014)

I dont own a lot of photography equipment so the macro lense is cheap and suits my style.


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 5, 2014)

407370 said:


> I dont own a lot of photography equipment so the macro lense is cheap and suits my style.



It seems to be working very well and is perfect for lots of situations.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 5, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont own a lot of photography equipment so the macro lense is cheap and suits my style.
> ...


Thank You I try


----------

